# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Καρδερίνα τσιμπάει τα πόδια της

## askalafos

καλησπερα.την περασμενη εβδομαδα αγορασα απο pet shop τησ θεσσαλονικησ μια καρδερινα.
παρατηρησα οτι καθε λιγη ωρα τσιμπαει τα ποδια τησ.απλωσ τα καθαριζει;
ή ειναι κατι αλλο;

----------


## jk21

πιθανοτατα να εχει ακαρεα των ποδιων (knemidocoptes ) 

ανεβασε μας φωτο .το πουλακι ποσο το αγορασες; εχει δαχτυλιδι στο ποδι του;

----------


## askalafos

Το αγορασα απο το **********
δαχτυλιδι σαν αυτο που βαζουν στα καναρινια δεν εχει

----------


## askalafos

Το αγορασα 30€

----------


## jk21

βαλε φωτο του πουλιου .να ξερεις οτι πιθανοτατα ειναι πιασμενο απο τη φυση .ας βοηθησουμε να γινει καλα και να ξερεις οτι πολυ θα ηθελα να γυρισει πισω σε αυτην !

----------


## nikosman

μεχρι να ανεβασεις φωτο βαλε στα ποδια της ελαιολαδο ...

και ανεβασε φωτο το συντομοτερο !!!

----------


## PAIANAS

Eίναι σίγουρα πιασμένο .δεν υπάρχει εκτροφής σε πετ στα 30-40 η 50 ευρώ ...θα πρέπει όλοι μας να είμαστε ακούραστοι και να ενημερώνουμε τι σημαίνει εκτροφής ,θα πρέπει όλοι να συμβάλλουμε ώστε να διαδοθεί η εκτροφή και να μειωθεί (έστω και λίγο ) το φαινόμενο με δεκάδες και εκατοντάδες δύστυχα ,πιασμένα πουλιά σε κάθε μαγαζί ...
φίλε το ότι τσιμπάει το πόδι του  μπορεί να είναι και δείγμα στρεσσαρίσματος ..βγάλε φωτό η έλεγξε αν το πόδι του έχει κάποια αμυχή,εξόγκωμα η προεξέχοντα ''λέπια''

----------


## orion

ίσως είναι νευρικότητα από την εχμαλωσία ή στρες... καλύτερα να την ελευθερώσεις... είναι κρίμα ένα πουλάκι που ζούσε ελεύθερο στη φύση να  μπαίνει φυλακή... Πάρε κάτι άλλο, εκτροφής... 
Καλή συνέχεια...

----------


## askalafos

πως ανεβαζω φωτο;

----------


## mitsman

*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ*

----------


## askalafos

[IMG] [/IMG]

----------


## askalafos

[IMG] [/IMG]

----------


## jk21

1331559842600s.jpg

εκει που εχω σημειωσει υπαρχει προβλημα .πιθανοτατα ακαρεα .και σε καποια αλλα σημεια αλλα σε μικροτερο βαθμο .

να βαλεις καθε μερα epithol αλοιφη της bogena απο πετ σοπ ή βαζελινη αφου το καθαριζεις πρωτα με χλιαρο νερο .καλα ειναι πριν κουρνιασει .οχι υπερβολικη ποσοτητα να μην λαδωσει τα φτερα .απολυμανση στις πατηθρες και στα σκευη του φαγητου .σταδιακα θα υποχωρησουν και με το που θα πιασουν οι ζεστες σε 2-3 βδομαδες ,σε ενα χωρο εξω  απο την πολη με δεντρα για να μπορει να καλυφθει ή θαμνους αλλα και καποια πηγη νερου σχετικα κοντα , να την απελευθερωσεις .αν μας πεις απο πριν που σε βολευει ευρυτερα θα σου πω πιο συγκεκριμενα

----------


## Antigoni87

Σκέψου αυτό που σου είπαν τα παιδιά παραπάνω... Το πρώτο πουλάκι που είχα ποτέ, μια καρδερίνα, το γύρισα στη φύση μόλις μου είπαν οι φίλοι στο φόρουμ τις ενδείξεις ότι είναι πιασμένο, και δε μετάνιωσα στιγμή...!  Ειδικά όταν βγήκε από το κλουβί και ανέβηκε κάθετα στον ουρανό, χωρίς κόπο και χωρίς μουδιασμένες κινήσεις, απόδειξη ότι είχε μάθει ελεύθερο να πετάει... Μόλις τσεκάρεις τι έχει με το ποδαράκι σκέψου ότι το σπίτι του είναι φύση και αέρας, τεράστιες εκτάσεις που δεν τις διανοούμαστε, κι όχι ένα κλουβί που δεν του επιτρέπει καλά καλά να αναπνεύσει, μιας και αλλού έμαθε να πετάει!! Ένα εκτροφής πουλάκι θα είναι λιγότερο δυσαρεστημένο, κι εσύ θα έχεις κανει μια από τις πιο ευγενικές πράξεις της ζωής σου  :Happy: 
Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## askalafos

την epithol την εχω βαλει μια βδομαδα,να συνεχισω;

----------


## jk21

πως ειναι το ποδι; βαλε φωτο

----------


## askalafos



----------


## jk21

φιλε μου εκεινοι που ειχα σημειωσει  σε αυτη τη φωτο δειχνει οτι μαλλον υπαρχει


αλλα αρχιζω να πιστευω οτι αλπλα αποτελει μερος του ποδιου  που το ειχα περασει για προσβολη απο ακαρεα .το αλλο πισω δαχτυλο εχει και αυτο πανω πανω που μοιαζει με μαξιλαρακι; αν ναι μαλλον το πουλακι αργα ή γρηγορα ηρθε η ωρα να ξαναχαρει την ελευθερια του !

----------


## 11panos04

Η μεχρι τωρα εμπειρια μου με τις καρδερινες μου λεει οτι το πουλακι ειναι καλα και τα ποδια του δεν εχουν τιποτα.Καί τα δακτυλα ειναι λεια και σε καλο χρωμα,καί τα νυχια καλα,το καταμαυρο του ποδιου δειχνει πουλι αγριο,φυσικα...Το μαξιλαρακι που λετε στο πισω δακτυλο,κι αυτο εγω το βλεπω φυσιολογικο,και μαλιστα η κατασταση του,δλδ πόσο πλατυ ή οχι ειναι,μπορει να δωσει και μια ψιλο εκτιμηση για το πόσο μεγαλο ειναι  το πουλι.Πουλια μεγαλα σε ηλικια,εχουν πιο μεγαλο εκεινο το τμημα και πιο τραχυ,χωρις να σημαινει οτι εχουν κατι,κι αυτο πιστευω ισχυει καί για το δικο σου πουλακι,γιατι και το υπολοιπο ποδι φαινεται ολο καλα.Αποψη μου,αυτο που κανει ειναι αντιδραση στο στρες,οποτε κανεις κατι για να το μειωσεις.Τί;;;Αυτο επαφίεται στη σκεψη και τις εμπειριες του καθενος.Παρεμπιπτοντως,απ την αρχη που το πηρες,πώς και δεν το ρωτησες αν ειναι εκτροφης;;;30Ε δεν ειναι και λιγα,ακομη και για πιασμενο(δε σημαινει οτι προωθω την αγορα πιασμενων,αλλα δε σημαινει οτι ζω κι εξω απο την πραγματικοτητα)...Σου ειχε πει οτι ειναι εκτροφης ή τιποτα τετοιο;;;

Φιλικα

----------


## askalafos

οχι,δεν μου ειπε απο που ειναι το πουλακι,μαλλον γιατι δεν ρωτησα.οταν βλεπεις τετοιο πουλι και ξερεις πως κελαιδαει απλα το θελεις.βεβαια εμενα δεν εχει ξεκινησει το τραγουδι.εκτροφης καρδερινες που υπαρχουν;

----------


## mariakappa

φυσικα και υπαρχουν.δηλαδη εσυ οταν το αγορασες ηξερες οτι ηταν πιασμενο? και το αγορασες?

----------


## askalafos

εδω,τα παιδια μου το ειπαν.που να ξερω εγω τι ειναι;και καναρινια πουλουσε και καρδερινες πουλουσε και οργανελια πουλουσε.εγω αγορασα καρδερινα

----------


## mariakappa

ετσι που το εγραψες ηταν σαν να το ηξερες. τωρα ομως που το ξερεις τι θα κανεις?

----------


## askalafos

Σαν τι να κανω δηλαδη;

----------


## mariakappa

δυο πραγματα θα σου προτεινα.πρωτον να μιλησεις με τον πετσοπα που σου πουλησε πιασμενο πουλι.δεν νιωθεις σαν να σε κοροιδεψε? αντι να αγορασει εκτροφης επιασε ενα καημενο πουλακι για να εχει καθαρο κερδος.σε ειδε που δεν ηξερες και σκεφτηκε "να το κοροιδο". και δευτερον δεν νομιζεις οτι ειναι καλυτερα να το απελευθερωσεις? ξερω οτι εδωσες 30€ και αυτο ειναι σεβαστο αλλα θελεις πραγματικα ενα δυστυχισμενο πουλακι? υπαρχουν πολλοι εδω στο φορουμ που μπορουν να σε κατευθεινουν προς μια σωστη αγορα.αρκει να τους το ζητησεις.

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ξερω περιοχη που βρισκεσαι.... αλλα αν μας δειξεις βιντεο να την απελευθερωνεις θα σου κανω δωρο ενα αρσενικο καναρινακι να χαλαει τον κοσμο οταν μεγαλωσει.....

Μπορεις να διαλεξεις κιολας απο τωρα!!!

Ποιο θες???? πατα εδω να διαλέξεις!!!

----------


## mariakappa

απο θεσσαλονικη ειναι.

----------


## mitsman

Παω και θεσσαλονικη αν δω βιντεο να φτερουγιζει ελευθερη την εξοχη!!!!

----------


## askalafos

Εσεις που εχετε τοσες ευαισθησιες,γιατι δεν κανετε κατι με τα pet shops που ειναι γεματα με τετοια πουλια,παρα μονο κανετε ανουσια κριτικη σε μενα,που εχοντας αγνοια αγορασα νομιμα ενα πουλακι.
Τα δικα σας πουλια που εκτρεφετε ο πελαργος τα εφερε;

----------


## mitsman

Πες τι θα μπορουσαμε να κανουμε και θα το κανουμε.... το να ενημερωνουμε μελη σαν εσενα δεν ειναι κατι??????????????????????????????



εγω δεν εκανα καμμια κριτικη!! ισα ισα....... και εγω την εχω πατησει και σε καταλαβαινω!!!!!!


για αυτο σου προσφερω και το καναρινακι!!! κατω απο 30 ευρω καναρινι σε πετ σοπ δεν θα βρεις!!

----------


## askalafos

Οχι,ενα τιποτα ειναι.Με μονο μερικα λεπτα που ξοδευετε,ικανοποιειτε μονο τον εαυτο σας.ειναι μια ακρως ιδιοτελης πραξη.
Δεν προσφερετε κατι παραπανω.Καθιστε τωρα και περιμενετε ποτε θα εγγραφει καποιο νεο μελλος το οποιο θα σας ρωτησει κατι 
για καποιο αγριοπουλο,να πεσετε ολοι πανω του να του παραδωσετε το πρωτο του μαθημα.

----------


## jk21

Εγω φιλε μου δεν εχω κανει κατι ,γιατι δεν εχω το θαρρος να μπλεξω με την δικαιοσυνη σε αγωνα που δεν μπορω να δωσω απο μονος.αυτη η δειλια μου βρισκει μικρη αναπαυση ,λεγοντας σε οποιον θελει να το δεχτει το σωστο .ο εχω ωτα ακουετω ! 

οσο θα ψωνιζουμε αυτα τα ατυχα πουλακια τοσο αυτο δεν προκειται να σταματησει 




εγω αυτο που μπορω να σου πω και να υπογραψω ,ειναι οτι αν αποφασισεις την απελυθερωση ,θα νοιωσεις αντιστοιχες συγκινιτικες στιγμες σαν αυτες που βλεπουμε εδω




οταν τις ζησεις ,θα δεις οτι δεν ειναι μονο συγκινητικες για σενα .το τι θα ειναι ,θα το καταλαβεις τοτε ! 


αφιερωμενο 
*Η ιστορία μιας καρδερίνας που την λέγανε Κίτσο*


  ..... καπως ετσι συνηθως καταληγουν οταν τα κοκκιδια εχουν γεμισει και τρυπησει τα σωθικα τους ! θα το αντεξεις !

----------


## ninos

Δεν έχει κάποιος σκοπο να πολεμησει εσενα ή το pet-shop.Απλα ολοι προσπαθουμε να σου δωσουμε να καταλαβεις την αιτια του προβληματος που ταλαιπωρει το πουλακι,αφου θες να το βοηθησεις.

Σου γραψανε τα παιδια για ακαρεα,εβαλες epithol,το ποδαρακι του ειναι πεντακαθαρο, αλλα το προβλημα παραμενει. Ο λογος, οσο κ εαν σου ειναι δυσκολο να το δεχθεις, ειναι η διακοπη ελευθεριας του πουλιου. Αρα, τι να σου γραψουμε ; Να συνεχιζεις να βαζεις κ αλλη epithol ; Αφου δεν εχει ιχνος απο λεπια το πουλακι στα ποδια του. Τωρα, τρωει τα ποδια του, μετα σιγουρα θα αρχισει να μαδιεται κ εσυ θα νομιζεις οτι εχει ψειρες και θα αρχισεις παλι τα φαρμακα,χωρις να δεις ομως κ παλι καποιο αποτελεσμα. Μετα θα γεμισει κοκκιδια κ θα δωσεις παλι φαρμακα κ τελικα παντα το πουλακι θα εχει προβληματα υγειας κ φυσικα θα φυγει απο την ζωη.
Σιγουρα, θα ηθελες να διαβαζες κατι διαφορετικο στο προβλημα του πτηνου,περισσοτερο ανωδυνο για εσενα,αλλα πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι δεν μπορει να σου πει καποιος ψεματα..

Αρα τωρα πιστευω οτι γνωριζεις τελικα το προβλημα του πουλιου κ ποια θα ειναι τα μελλοντικα προβληματα που θα βρεις μπροστα σου..Εαν θες ακομα να το βοηθησεις,γνωριζεις τι πρεπει να κανεις

----------


## daras

> .ο εχων ωτα ακουετω !!


δε φτανει να εχεις τα ωτα...πρεπει να εχεις και τη διαθεση να ακουσεις. αν δεν την εχεις....ακους τον αλλον ως "χαλκος ηχων ή κυμβαλον αλαλαζων".
προσωπικα δε ξοδευω τα λογια μου...λεω αυτο που πρεπει...και ο αλλος αν θελει θα κατσει να σκεφτει λιγο παραπερα...αν δε θελει..δεν πειθεται. ξερω πολυ κοσμο που κρατα αγρια πιασμενα πουλια...και συγγενεις μου αναμεσα τους. ειπα μια..ειπα δυο....στο τελος θα μας δειρουν κιολας. ας πραξει καθεις συμφωνα με το επιπεδο του. η αγνοια δικαιολογειται. οταν γνωριζεις δεν υπαρχει δικαιολογια.

και το πουλακι σου το πιο πιθανο να πεθανει αν δε το αφησεις, (ελπιζω συντομα και οχι αργα και βασανιστικα) και τα 30 ευρω θα κλαις. ελπιζω μετα τουλαχιστον να μη το επαναλαβεις.
παντως ασχετα κ με την απελευθερωση εδω τις δινουν δεκα ευρω...και ενα πετ που του πηγε πολλα "κομματια" (τι λεξη για κατι ζωντανο!!!)  τις εδινε 1 ευρω τη μια...γιατι δε μπορουσε να ταιζει 150 πουλια...
και οι αρχες δε θελουν να ακουσουν.

----------


## koukoulis

Κοίτα το ότι έτυχε σε εσένα αυτό, αποτελεί και μια ευκαιρία να συνδράμεις στο καλώς έχει της ζωής αυτού του δύστυχου πτηνού. Με άλλα λόγια είσαι η τελευταία του ευκαιρία. Κρατάς την τύχη και την ευζωΐα του στα χέρια σου. Ή αλλιώς, θέτεις τον εαυτό σου στο ρόλο του ισόβιου δεσμώτη της καρδερίνας. Δεν είναι και λίγο αυτό. Υπάρχει άλλωστε μεγαλύτερο αγαθό απ´ την ελευθερία; Ήδη έγινε ένα σοβαρό λάθος με την αιχμαλωσία του πουλιού. Δεν το έκανες εσύ φυσικά, αλλά μπορείς άμεσα να το διορθώσεις όχι για λογαριασμό του ιδιοκτήτη του πετσοπ, αλλά για λογαριασμό της ίδιας της ζωής. Άλλωστε, αγοράζοντας το πουλάκι, αυτόματα έθεσες τον εαυτό σου στη θέση αυτού που έχει αναλάβει την ευθύνη και τη φροντίδα του. Ξέρεις πιστεύω τί θα ήταν ιδανικό για αυτό το πλάσμα. Η φυσική θέση των άγριων πουλιών είναι να ζουν ελεύθερα στο κατάλληλο οικοσύστημα, για να πετούν, να κελαιδούν, να αναπαράγονται, να τρώνε και να τρώγονται. Αντιλαμβάνεσαι φαντάζομαι ότι έστω και αν η καρδερίνα την επομένη ημέρα της απελευθέρωσης της σκοτωθεί από έναν θηρευτή της, θα έχει επιτελέσει το ρόλο της στη ζωή καλύτερα από το να μείνει στο κλουβί για όσο κρατήσει και θα έχει ζήσει ακόμη μια μέρα ελεύθερη, αυθύπαρκτη και πλήρης. Απελυθερώνοντας την μάλιστα μπορεί να της δώσεις τη δυνατότητά να επιτελέσει και άλλους ρόλους στη ζωή της που μπορεί εμείς σαν άνθρωποι να μην μπορούμε να αντιληφθούμε στην ολότητά τους όσο και όπως ένα αγριοπούλι. Σε χαιρετώ.

----------


## Antigoni87

Μπορεί να φαίνεται σαν "δασκάλεμα" ή σαν επίθεση προς το πρόσωπό σου φίλε μου η διάθεση των παιδιών να σου μεταδώσουν μια πληροφορία.
Αλλά εγγυώμαι ότι δεν είναι έτσι, γιατί με αφορμή πιασμένη καρδερίνα μου μπήκα σ αυτό το φόρουμ και μου είπαν όσα σου λένε παραπάνω. Έμαθα, παραξενεύτηκα που πιανουν πουλια από τη φύση και τα κλείνουν σε κλουβιά, αποφάσισα να μη στερήσω την ελευθερία από κανένα πλάσμα και την άφησα. Δε μπορώ να σου περιγράψω τι κέρδισα μέσα μου! Κάθε φορά που βλέπω άγριο πουλάκι να χτυπιέται σε κάγκελα θυμάμαι την καρδερίνα μου και χαμογελώ, παρότι δε μπορώ να απελευθερώσω όλες τις καρδερίνες του κόσμου.
Κανείς δε θέλει να σου στερήσει την καρδερίνα σου και να την πάρει για λογαριασμό του, απλώς το φόρουμ φτιάχτηκε και είναι εδώ όχι μόνο για να πληροφορούμαστε για φάρμακα, αναπαραγωγές, είδη πτηνών κτλ αλλά και για να μάθουν περισσότεροι άνθρωποι αλήθειες που μπορούν να κανουν την μικρή ασήμαντη ζωούλα ενός πουλιού λίγο πιο σημαντική! Η απόφαση είναι δική σου, όπως και να έχει!

----------


## jk21

> δε βλεπεις ρε δημητρη οτι εχει καταμαυρα ποδια?του δινετε και συβουλες...αν δε φαινεται το ποδι για δαχτυλιδι ειστε καλυμενοι ε?


*αυτο ειναι το ποστ που ανεβασε μελος το οποιο για παραβιαση κανονων του φορουμ ,ειχε τιμωρηθει στο παρελθον και ξαναμπηκε προσωρινα με νεο λογαριασμο ,εως οτου τον αντιληφθουμε και διαγραφει ξανα ,αυτος και τα μηνυματα του.επειδη αυτο δεν ειναι εκτος κανονων ,το παραθετω γιατι δεν εχω τιποτα να κρυψω .*

ναι πραγματι οτι το πουλακι ειναι αγριο εγινε αμεσα αντιληπτο και για αυτο η οποια αντιδραση μας και οι αντιστοιχες συμβουλες .ειμαστε αντιθετοι στην συλληψη αγριων πουλιων αλλα και οι τελευταιοι που θα κολλησουμε σε κανονες για να βοηθησουμε καποια ψυχουλα φτερωτη που εχει την αναγκη μας .οταν η ομαδα κρινει οτι αξιζει και μεχρι ενας σημειο φυσικα ,οι κανονες ,οχι υπερ μας αλλα για καλο των πουλιων ,θα παραβιαζονται .

αυτη ειναι η προσωπικη μου θεση (δεν θελω να μιλησω για αυτη των φιλων και συνδιαχειριστων μου ,αν και την ξερω ) και οποτε χρειαζεται θα την διατυπωνω στις αποφασεις της ομαδας .

την προσωρινη υπερπηδηση των οποιων κανονων για να βοηθηθει το πουλι, (που εχουμε θεσπισει ως εργαλειο για το καλο των πουλιων και  οχι σαν συνταγματικες αρχες ) ,ας την εκτιμησει ο συγγραφεας του παροντος θεματος.....

----------


## askalafos

Το πουλακι,ειναι πλεον ελευθερο στους ουρανους της χαλκιδικης.αγορασα τον κικερωνα που βλεπετε στις φωτογραφιες παρακατω αντι 80€.
θα ηθελα να μου πειτε τη γνωμη σας για την τροφη σε pellets

----------


## mariakappa

αξιζεις ενα τεραστιο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.μπορει να παρεξηγησες προς στιγμη τις προθεσεις μας αλλα ελπιζω να καταλαβες απο το λιγο που εισαι στο φορουμ οτι ποτε δεν θελουμε να προσβαλουμε κανενα. ισα ισα ειμαστε μια μεγαλη παρεα με συμφωνιες διαφωνιες γκρινιες και οτι αλλο εχει μια φιλια.με ανταλλαγη γνωσεων και αποψεων προσπαθουμε για το καλυτερο.
δυστυχως το προβλημα της σωστης διατροφης ειναι κατι που απασχολει ολους μας και δεν υπαρχει τιποτα που να αντικαθιστα τη φυση. τα πελλετς σαν ιδεα ειναι καλη αλλα ειναι και αλλα πραγματα που λαμβανουμε υπ'οψη μας για να κρινουμε το προιον.εγω θα σου πω την γνωμη μου. τα πελλετς στην ουσια ειναι σαν τις σκυλοκροκετες. "πεπιεσμενη" τροφη που ομως οταν ανοιχτει αρχιζει να χανει τις θρεπτικες της ουσιες, γι'αυτο πρεπει να καταναλωνεται πολυ γρηγορα.τα πουλια βεβαια στην συντριπτικη τους πλειοψηφια διαφωνουν με αυτου του ειδους την διατροφη. προτιμουν τους σπορους που βρισκουν στην φυση. εαν ειχες παπαγαλο θα σου ελεγα να προσπαθησεις αλλα η καρδερινα δεν εχει αναγκη απο πελλετς.υπαρχουν πολλοι σποροι, που ευκολα τους βρισκεις, που μπορουν να δωσουν περισσοτερα στο πουλι απο τα πελλετς. οι ανθρωποι που εκτερφουν καρδερινες θα σου πουν περισσοτερα για τους σπορους και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα συμφωνησουν μαζι μου 100%. ριξε μια ματια εδω
*Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature*

----------


## koukoulis

Πραγματικά, άνοιγα το θέμα σου κάθε ημέρα, ώστε να δω τι απέγινε το άγριο πουλάκι και μόλις τώρα διάβασα ότι το ελευθέρωσες και είμαι ενθουσιασμένος. Τα θερμά μου ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΉΡΙΑ. Του έδωσες πίσω τη ζωή και το λόγο ύπαρξής του. Να χαίρεσαι τον Κικέρωνα.

----------


## vag21

να χαιρεσε το νεο σου φιλαρακι.

----------


## jk21

φιλε μου σε συγχαιρω για την κινηση σου αν και περιμενα να την δουμε και live για να μεινει σαν παραδειγμα για παιδια που θα επαιρναν σαν παραδειγμα να το κανουν και κεινοι στο μελλον ! να χαιρεσαι το νεο σου πουλακι αν και ψιλοσκουρα τα βλεπω τα ποδαρακια του και το δαχτυλιδι να ψιλοπλεει .ελπιζω να μην σε κοροιδεψανε .τα παιδια που ειναι πιο εμπειροι στην εκτροφη ιθαγενων ,θα σου πουνε πιο σιγουρα ,οπως επισης και για το φυλο του πουλιου γιατι ισως να μην ειναι σιγουρα αρσενικο 

Για τα pellets αν και μαλλον σου εχω απαντησει σε αλλο φορουμ ( ο εβροσ  εισαι;  ) 
θα το αναφερω και εδω :

o παγκοσμιος οργανισμος fao αναφερει   ...

http://www.fao.org/docrep/x5036e/x5036E0b.htm

*Mycotoxins* may be produced on bay, cereals, pastures, or fodder, or may be present in constituents used in the manufacture of meals *or pelleted animal diets.*  Some animal diets, especially those containing grain or nuts, may  contain several toxigenic species of mould, which may produce a number  of mycotoxins having different toxic or pharmacological properties.


για την χρηση των pellets στους παπαγαλους (που ειναι πολυ διαδεδομενη )

*After pellets*  were introduced as a replacement for seed mixes, there was a  significant rise in PDD, gout, and fatty liver disease. I believe this  rise in PDD was due to the constant flood of chemicals through birds'  bloodstreams. Gout incidences may have been caused by the high protein  levels in the pellets. Healthy livers may have been compromised by the  chemicals and/or mycotoxins that bind to the liver.

διαβασε αναλυτικα αυτο

http://www.holisticbirds.com/pages/phyt ... on0202.htm

http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl ... md%3Dimvns

Problems With Pellets
Now,  instead of feeding an all-seed diet, bird owners and some breeders  began to feed an all pellet diet. Part of the reason for this was  because the various pellet manufacturers claimed that their diet was  complete, scientifically formulated by experts in avian nutrition, and  should be the only food offered to the birds.

Because the typical  bird owner has little knowledge of any nutrition, much less avian  nutrition, they believed that only scientists were capable of feeding  their birds. So, they followed instructions. Unfortunately for many  birds, instead of suffering deficiencies of vitamins and minerals, birds  now were suffering from

    nutrient excesses in some formulas for some species
    long-term sustained nutrient load, which is neither normal or healthy

Soon  the internal organs of some birds were becoming calcified and many  began to die of visceral gout, kidney necrosis, arthritis, and other  degenerative diseases directly attributable to an all pellet diet. It  wasn't long before several pellet manufacturers changed their  recommendation for owners to include 20% of fruits and vegetables in  bird diets.

Even this did not solve all of the problems, and more  nutritional disorders began to show up the longer that pellets were fed  as the major diet. Feather plucking was seen more often than ever  before. Nervous system disorders including toe-tapping and wing flipping  became more prevalent. Polyuria, diabetes, fatty liver disease,  elevated liver and protein levels, dry skin, behavior disorders, and a  host of other health problems are all seen with an exclusive pellet  diet.

Some health problems involve a reaction to the various  additives included in the pellets to make them more appealing to bird  and owner. Some of these additives include sugars, dyes, preservatives,  flavoring, and odors.

Other health problems involve substances  missing from the formula. For example, Omega 3 fatty acids are fragile  and cannot withstand the heat processing of pellets without damage;  therefore they cannot be incorporated into a pellet formula. Thus, the  proper Omega3 to Omega 6 ratio of essential fatty acids is not provided  in pellets. Other substances, from fruits and vegetation, that birds  would normally obtain while foraging are not found in pellet  ingredients.

Simply put, pellets do not contain the type of foods  that birds evolved to forage in nature. Except for spirulina and/or  dulse in three of the pellet brands and alfalfa in two of them, pellets  completely lack green foods and other vegetation that in nature would  comprise the major part of the diet of several species of parrots.

Although  pellets are formulated to contain established percentages of protein,  carbohydrates, and fats along with carefully calculated vitamins and  minerals, these are based on the needs of poultry raised for slaughter  or egg production. Such formulas are probably not even ideal for  agricultural poultry.

Free range poultry, allowed to forage  greens and insects from the field, produce better tasting eggs with  brighter yolks and themselves have a better flavor when used as food. In  addition, free range birds do not require a regimen of antibiotics or  hormones as pellet raised birds do. Part of this is due to the  conditions of their environment, but diet may have something to do with  it also.

Again, maybe it's the kind of foods used to formulate  the pellets. In nature, some parrots eat mainly seeds from various  grasses. These species, like cockatiels, might do well on the  grain-dominant ingredients of pellets if it were not for the  vitamin/mineral formula of the pellets.

Other parrots consume  very few seeds in nature. They evolved and thrived eating greens, buds,  bark, leaves, insects, fruit, and some seeds. Grains and grass seeds are  not a part of their natural diet since most of their foraging takes  place in the canopy.

Is this significant? Carbohydrates are  carbohydrates, aren't they? What difference does it make if  carbohydrates, protein, and fat come from grains like wheat, corn, and  soy beans....or if they come from leaves, buds, bark, and bugs?

The  difference is that other 'nutrients' accompany the protein, fats, and  carbohydrates in the various food sources. These nutrients are  disregarded by present day avian nutritionists and thus are not  calculated into the formula. These nutrients are called phytonutrients.  (Fie'-toe nutrients) Phytonutrients are substances found in plants.  Different plants have different phytonutrients. Different phytonutrients  perform different functions within and for the body.

If a bird  evolved to require the phytonutrients found in green foods then that  bird could very well suffer from a yet undetermined form of malnutrition  because those particular phytonutrients are likely not present in corn,  wheat, or soy. How will this play out over the long term? It might or  it might not. It all depends on how important that particular nutrient  is to the individual bird. Additionally, the effects of its lack might  not be recognized by the owner or by the veterinarian who sees the bird.

We  do not yet have enough information about phytonutrients to establish  dietary requirements for them. However, this is a growing area of study  being offered in many colleges and universities in the field of  Nutritional Sciences. 




και αυτο χωρις σχολια

http://www.fluffies.org/en/parrot-and-p ... vt218.html


και βγαλε μονος σου συμπερασμα 


η  δικια μου θεση ειναι προφανως αρνητικη στη χρηση των pellets ,οπως και  των ετοιμων  μπισκοτο -αυγοτροφων για παρομοιους λογους .δεν διαφερουν  απο τα πελλετς παρα μονο στο σχημα .....



δες και το ποστ αυτο 

*Σκέψεις πάνω στη χρήση των pellets σαν βασική διατροφη αντι σπορων και φρουτων*

----------


## askalafos

Το πουλακι,το αφησαν οι γονεις μου στη χαλκιδικη στο εξοχικο οταν πηγαν.Το κινητο τους δεν εχει καν καμερα.

----------


## mitsman

Φίλε μου 1000 Μπραβο!!!!!!!    οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο!!!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!!!!!!


Απο εμενα ότι θες.... δεν παιρνω πισω τα λογια μου... τα εννοουσα... εστω και χωρις βιντεο σε πιστευω.....

το πουλακι που πηρες ειναι πολυ ωραιο... να το χαιρεσαι!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## askalafos

Να'σαι καλα mitsman.Δεν θελω κατι.Μια καρδερινα ηθελα και τωρα την εχω.Ευχαριστω

----------


## mitsman

Αν καποια στιγμη καταφερω να εχω θηλυκο καρδερινακι εκτροφης μου και θες... πολυ ευχαριστως να σου δωσω να ζευγαρωσεις!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

την καρδερινα ακομα και αρσενικια τελικα να ειναι οποτε να σου αρκει το τραγουδι ,ειναι κριμα να ειναι εκτροφης και να μην προσπαθησεις να την ζευγαρωσεις !

δημητρη το δαχτυλιδι το βλεπεις ενταξει εσυ; δεν μου μοιαζει για 2μισαρι ...

----------


## adreas

ναι  έτσι  είναι.  με  τα  αρχικά  fop  είναι  τουλάχιστον  2,9

----------


## mitsman

εχετε απολυτο δίκιο! αλλα καμμια φορα αν δεν προλαβεις να δαχτυλιδωσεις βάζεις ενα νουμερο μεγαλυτερο.... επειδη δαχτυλιδωσα προσφατα, μπορω να πω με σιγουρια οτι σε ενηλικα πουλια ειναι αδιανοητο να μπουν δαχτυλιδια, οσο μεγαλυτερα και να ειναι,..... ετσι πιστευω εγω, χωρις να ξέρω!!!

----------


## jk21

αν και με προβληματιζουν λιγο και τα ποδια της (τουλαχιστον σε αυτες που πηρα δωρο απο τους δυο γιωργηδες ειναι σχεδον σαν καναρινου ,ανοιχτο ροζ )  για το θεμα του δαχτυλιδιου ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ μαλλον πρεπει να σε ενημερωσω για την ...τεχνολογια ! 

υπαρχουν ειδικα εργαλεια τα οποια ειναι ειναι και θερμαινομενα απο οτι εχω ακουσει και τα οποια αφου διαστελλουν καταλληλα το δαχτυλιδι ,το συστελλουν αμεσως μετα ... τι νομιζεις .στην ευρωπη (εκει εχω ακουσει οτι υπαρχουν ) και ειδικα στις << κατω χωρες >>  της benelux ειναι αρκετα προοδευμενοι ...αν ειναι να κονομησουν ! κοστιζουν σαν εργαλεια λιγο ακριβα αλλα οι  << ανθρωποι >> ειναι επενδυτες !

----------


## 11panos04

Παιδια...διαβαστε το δακτυλιδι;;;Γραφει c11 που σημαινει διαμετρου c=2,5 κι ετους 2011.Το δακτυλιδι,οπτικα,δειχνει καπως μεγαλυτερο,αλλα τυπικα κ με αυτ απου φραφει ενναι 2,5.

Φιλικα

----------


## mitsman

και δεν χαλανε τα στοιχεια του δαχτυλιδιου???

----------


## adreas

> Παιδια...διαβαστε το δακτυλιδι;;;Γραφει c11 που σημαινει διαμετρου c=2,5 κι ετους 2011.Το δακτυλιδι,οπτικα,δειχνει καπως μεγαλυτερο,αλλα τυπικα κ με αυτ απου φραφει ενναι 2,5.
> 
> Φιλικα


Το  είδα  αυτό!!!  Θεωρητικά  έχεις  δίκιο αυτό  σημαίνει  2,5 αλλά  είναι  τεράστιο τι  να  πω!!

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη λεπτομερειες δεν ξερω αλλα η πηγη μου ειναι απολυτως εγκυρη .

αν ηταν 2.8 θα εδινα πιθανοτητα να συμβαινει και αυτο που λεει ο Δημητρης .καθυστερηση στο δαχτυλιδωμα .αν και οποιος εχει νεοσσους καρδερινας εκτροφης ,δεν ξεχνα το δαχτυλιδωμα αν εχει σκοπο να το κανει .αλλα αν λεει απανω 2.5 και ειναι θεορατο  .... ο νοων νοητω ! νομιζω οτι το δαχτυλο πλεει ειναι ξεκαθαρο !

----------


## mitsman

και εγω ειχα σκοπο να δαχτυλιδωσω το εκανα την 7η μερα οπως προβλέπεται και παραλιγο να σπασω το δαχτυλο του πουλιου.... και απο την στιγμη που γραφει οτι γραφει πανω το δαχτυλιδι... εγω δεν μπορω να πω τιποτα!

----------


## 11panos04

Να χαλασουν τα στοιχεια του δακτυλιδιου Δημητρη,πώς;;;Γιατι εδω δε μιλαμε για να χαραξαν κατι αλλο πανω,που κι αυτο θα φαινοταν,θα μιλουσαμε για μεγαλωμα του δακτυλιδιου,που ειναι αδυνατο....Πολυ απλα,βρισκετε ενα αλλο δυομισαρι και συγκρινετε.Αν και προσωπικα πιστευω πολυ μειναμε στο δακτυλιδι,εγω ειμαι....καπως αλλιως,κι η εκτιμηση μου θα ειναι στο πουλακι αυτο καθεαυτο.Εχει κοντη μασκα,αλλα ειναι αρσενικο(το λεω αυτο,γιατι παρα πολλα θηλυκα δοθηκαν για αρσενικα και το αντιστροφο),απλως ειναι χρονιαρικο,ισως του χρονου να χει μεγαλυτερη μασκα.Αναλογως για το τί τις θελει τις καρδερινες κανεις.Αλλος για φωνη,εγω πχ τις θελω για το παραστημα τους κ το χρωμα τους,φωνη δε στεκομαι τοσο...Ειναι καλο πουλι κ μακαρι να ζευγαρωσει κιολας.

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ μιλησα για καποιο εργαλειο ... τιποτα δεν ειναι αδυνατο ! και σαφως πρεπει να μην κολλησουμε αλλα να εξετασουμε το κατα ποσο ειναι πραγματικα εκτροφης το πουλακι .δεν πρεπει να ενημερωθει ο φιλος για το αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να πλανηθηκε ή οχι; 

εγω παντως στη θεση του θα εβρισκα ενα 2μισαρι δαχτυλιδι και θα το συγκρινα ...

----------


## jenia21

Εγω θα ηθελα να μου πει ο φιλος απο που το πηρε απο μαγαζι η απο εκτροφεα, γιατι πριν απο καιρο ειχα ενδιαφερθει να παρω ενα ζευγαρι και οι τιμες ηταν απλησιαστες.Στην τιμη των 80 ευρω ειχα βρει  μικρα δαχτυλιδωμενα που ειχαν παρει αυγα απο φωλιες στη φυση τα μεγαλωναν με παραμανες καναρινια και τα πουλουσαν για εκτροφης.

----------


## 11panos04

Δημητρη...και υπολοιποι...Γιατι λεω οτι κακως κολλατε σε δακτυλιδια....Κατ αρχην στοιχεια που θα μπορουσαν να υποστηριξουν το γεγονος οτι ειναι εκτροφης ειναι,η πορτοκαλι μασκα(πουλια γεννημενα στο κλουβι χωρις καποοια ιδιαιτερη προσοχη για το βαψιμο της μασκας,κανουν πορτοκαλι μασκα),και τα ποδια(τα αγρια πουλια εχουν 90% θα ελεγε καταμαυρα ποδια,αυτης ειναι καπως ανοικτα.Εκτος αυτου,μπορεις παντα να βρεις το τηλεφωνο του εκτροφεα,μεσω του κωδικου στο δακτυλιδι,να τον παρεις κ να του πεις''γεια σου ταδε,το πουλακι σου αυτο ειναι οντως εκτροφης ή οχι;;;'',αλλα μαλλον ετσι θα εχεις αλλα προβληματα...Το δακτυλιδι πλεον δεν πρεπει να ειναι σημαδι της εγκυροτητας του αν ειναι εκτροφης ή οχι το πουλι αλλα της εγκυροτητας κι αξιοπιστιας ή οχι του εκτροφεα.Να σου πω ιστοριες Δημητρη για πουλιατζηδες,καί εκτροφεις,με αγρια πουλια,που τα βαζαν μικρα κιολας διομισαρι δακτυλιδι στη φωλια.....κι ορκιζοσουν οτι ειναι εκτροφης το πουλι...γι αυτο λεω,πλεον,ασ το....Αν θες να εισαι σιγουρος για ενα πουλι,ψαξε σχετικα με τον εκτροφεα.

Φιλικα

----------


## mariakappa

παρακαλω να μην αναφερθουν ονοματα δημοσιως.

----------


## jk21

ΔΑΜΙΑΝΕ αν ο φιλος θελει να σου απαντησει ,τυχον ονοματα να μην ειπωθουν δημοσια !

η αγορα ιθαγενων εκτροφη λογω μικρης προσφορας ,εχει εντονο το στοιχειο προσφορα -ζητηση στο καθορισμο των τιμων και ειδικα αν εχουμε να κανουμε με απειρους στη θεση αυτου που ψαχνει ,υπαρχουν και αετονυχηδες που τους εκμεταλλευονται .τιμη 80 ευρω απο εκτροφεα νομιζω ειναι νορμαλ .το αν βεβαια ολες οι καρδερινες που δινονται απο εκτροφεις πανω κατω σε μια τετοια τιμη ειναι πουλια εκτροφης ,αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα ... και 200 να εκανε και παλι δεν σιγουρευε αυτο κατι .εγω παντως δυσκολευομαι να πιστεψω (και μιλω για τον κανονα ,οχι για εξαιρεσεις ) οτι καποιος θα βγαλει ντοπια πουλια στην εκτροφη του και θα τα πουλησει εκτος αν εχει μεγαλη εκτροφη .που αν εχει μεγαλη ,παει να πει οτι την ξεκινησε μετα απο μια ευρεια συλληψη πουλιων απο τη φυση ! οι εκτροφεις με λιγα ζευγαρια ,που εχουν επιτυχιες συνηθως ειτε τα κρατουν για να σταθεροποιησουν την εκτροφη τους ,ειτε τα χαριζουν σε φιλους τους προσπαθωντας για την επεκταση της εκτροφης .σπανια θα πουλησουν ισως αλλα για να παρουν και κεινοι νεα πουλια

----------


## jk21

> Δημητρη...και υπολοιποι...Γιατι λεω οτι κακως κολλατε σε δακτυλιδια....Κατ αρχην στοιχεια που θα μπορουσαν να υποστηριξουν το γεγονος οτι ειναι εκτροφης ειναι,η πορτοκαλι μασκα(πουλια γεννημενα στο κλουβι χωρις καποοια ιδιαιτερη προσοχη για το βαψιμο της μασκας,κανουν πορτοκαλι μασκα),και τα ποδια(τα αγρια πουλια εχουν 90% θα ελεγε καταμαυρα ποδια,αυτης ειναι καπως ανοικτα.Εκτος αυτου,μπορεις παντα να βρεις το τηλεφωνο του εκτροφεα,μεσω του κωδικου στο δακτυλιδι,να τον παρεις κ να του πεις''γεια σου ταδε,το πουλακι σου αυτο ειναι οντως εκτροφης ή οχι;;;'',αλλα μαλλον ετσι θα εχεις αλλα προβληματα...Το δακτυλιδι πλεον δεν πρεπει να ειναι σημαδι της εγκυροτητας του αν ειναι εκτροφης ή οχι το πουλι αλλα της εγκυροτητας κι αξιοπιστιας ή οχι του εκτροφεα.Να σου πω ιστοριες Δημητρη για πουλιατζηδες,καί εκτροφεις,με αγρια πουλια,που τα βαζαν μικρα κιολας διομισαρι δακτυλιδι στη φωλια.....κι ορκιζοσουν οτι ειναι εκτροφης το πουλι...γι αυτο λεω,πλεον,ασ το....Αν θες να εισαι σιγουρος για ενα πουλι,ψαξε σχετικα με τον εκτροφεα.
> 
> Φιλικα


Πανο για το χρωμα των ποδιων ουτε σκουρο θα το πεις αλλα ουτε ανοιχτο .το χρωμα τα εκτροφης το χανουνε λογω οτι ζουν σε χωρους μη φωτιζομενους .ειναι θεμα τονισμου της μελανινης οταν τα πουλια ειναι στον ηλιο .η πορτοκαλι μασκα στη φυση στα θηλυκα αυτη την εποχη δεν ειναι κατι σπανιο .αλλα αν το πουλι ειναι απο πολυ μικρο στην αιχμαλωσια ,ειναι παραλογο να εχει φυγει το κοκκινο; 


μπορει πραγματι να ειναι το πουλακι εκτροφης αλλα μου ειναι δυσκολο να μην εχω ενδιασμους .ας κανουμε μια συγκριση με πουλι εκτροφης  .κοιταξτε το δαχτυλιδι στο ποδι του <<εκτροφης >> και στο ποδι της δικιας μας .δειτε επεισης το χρωμα των ποδιων και στα δυο  ..

----------


## askalafos

Δεν το εχω παρει απο pet shop.Και το ονομα δεν νομιζω πως καπου χρησιμευει.
Η φωτογραφια με το παχυμετρο ειναι η διαμετρος του δαχτυλιδιου,(οχι της τρυπας).
Εμενα μου φαινεται να ειναι παχια τα τοιχωματα του δαχτυλιδιου,ευχαριστω.

----------


## jk21

τα ποδια φαινονται πιο ανοιχροχρωμα σε αυτες τις φωτο.πρεπει να εφταιγε ο φωτισμος στην αλλη .επισης αν και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πληρως τις εχεις μετρησει μετ το παχυμετρο ,στις σημερινες φωτο το δαχτυλιδι δειχνει πιο ενταξει .ισως στις πρηγουμενες φωτο επειδη πηγαινε προς τα πισω ,προς το γονατο ,να εδειχνε πιο λεπτο εκει .

να χαιρεσαι το πουλακι και μην ξεχνας : οταν θα εχεις τη δυνατοτητα ,ειτε σου την δωσει καποιο μελος μας ,οταν θα εχει πουλακια ,αξιζει να προσπαθησεις την εκτροφη ! μεχρι τοτε οπως θα δεις στην ενοτητα των ιθαγενων εχει πολλα χρησιμα να διαβασεις που θα βοηθησουν σε αυτη αλλα και στην καθημερινη διαβιωση της << βασιλισσας>> σου !

----------


## talisker

Αν μου επιτρέπετε θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ και θα ταχθώ υπέρ των πουλιών εκτροφής, όμως να θέσω κι ένα ερώτημα: Την καρδερίνα την παίρνουμε για να ακούμε το κελάδημά της ή για να κάνουμε αναπαραγωγή. Προσωπικά έχω καρδερίνες για τη φωνή τους. Όταν λοιπόν για ένα πουλί με πολύ καλές παρτίδες, χωρίς σκάρτα και γρέντζα, σου ζητάνε από 600 - 700 έως και 1500 - 2000 ευρώ (ναι καλά διαβάζετε, τόσα μου ζήτησαν), τότε δεν μπαίνεις στο δίλημμα ή να μείνεις χωρίς τέτοια καρδερίνα, ή να ψάξεις για φωλιά, ώστε να βγάλεις εσύ με cd και δάσκαλο; Κι αυτό όχι για να κάνεις εμπόριο, αλλά για να έχεις ένα καλό πουλί.

----------


## jk21

οποιος θελει να ακουει το κελαηδησμα της καρδερινας και δεν ικανοποιειται με το ρεπερτοριο των πουλιων που εχουν γεννηθει σε εκτροφη και δεν ειναι αρπαγμενα απο τη φυση ,απλα αφου τοσο το λατρευει ,βγαινει στη φυση να την συναντησει εκει που ειναι ευτυχισμενη και το ακουει !δεν ξερω αλλου αλλα σε αυτο το φορουμ τετοια διλληματα που μου λες δεν υπαρχουν στις αρχες του ! η αρπαγη πουλιου απο τη φυση ειναι ηθικη και ουσιαστικη κλοπη και εν δυναμει οδηγει σε αμεσο κινδυνο την ζωη ενος πουλιου ,αφου το στρες της αιχμαλωσιας οδηγει τις περισσοτερες των περιπτωσεων σε αυξηση των κοκκιδιων και αργο θανατο των πουλιων .εστω και 1 στα 10 να πεθαινει στην πορεια (μηπως συμβαινει το αντιθετο ; ) τετοια διλληματα δεν εχουν θεση στις αρχες της παρεας μας ! επειδη οπως λες ,επιζητεις και συ την σωστη εκτροφη των γεννημενων στην αιχμαλωσια πουλιων απο γενννητορες που στο παρελθον καλως ή *κακως* αιχμαλωτιστηκανε αυτοι ή οι προγονοι τους ,δεν θα επρεπε ουτε εσυ να εχεις ενα τετοιο διλλημα .ειδικα μαλιστα αν μιλας και για αρπαγη πουλιου απο φωλια ,που ουτε εκεινο εχει τα ακουσματα ακομα ,αρα και το ρεπερτοριο της φυσης ,το ιδιο οπως και τα εκτροφης! επισης ,επειδη καπου αλλου διαβασα τις αναφορες σου περι μουτας για εκπαιδευση των πουλιων ,να ξερεις οτι αυτα ειναι τακτικες βασανισμου και πρακτικες ανθρωπων που δεν αγαπουν τα πουλια και κανουν οτιδηποτε να ικανοποιησουν το εγωιστικο θελω τους .η εκπαιδευση ενος πουλιου καρδερινας αλλα και αλλων στο τραγουδι ,στη συγχρονη εποχη της τεχνολογιας περναει μεσα απο γνωση προγραμματων επεξεργασιας του ηχου ,οπου μπορει καποιος να παρει ηχους, να τους συνθεσει κοβοντας αρνητικα σημεια ,οταν φυσικα εχει εκπαιδευτει απο την γνωση των παλαιοτερων πανω στο τραγουδι και τους συγκεκριμενου ηχους που θελουμε να κανει ή να μην κανει καθε πουλι.κραταμε απο τους παλιους τα καλά και πεταμε τα σκαρτα ! δεν γυριζουμε πισω σε αρρωστες πρακτικες .ας πετυχουμε πρωτα την σταθεροποιθηση της οποιας εκτροφης και οχι την σταθερποιηση του ... κατεβασματος φωλιων απο τα δεντρα και στην πορεια μαθαινουμε και την σωστη εκπαιδευση του πουλιου .θα μου πεις χωρις δασκαλο ζωντανο δεν μπορεις να πετυχεις τα ιδια με ενα cd .... οταν δεν ξερεις μεσα απο τι ενισχυτες και τι ηχεια να το παιξεις .... ισως .ομως πολεμο πια δεν κανεις με χιλια καρυοφιλια αλλα με f16 και mirage .οποιος θελει να νικησει σιγουρα ,μαθαινει να πετα και αεροπλανο !

----------


## talisker

Αγαπητέ Jk21 δεν έρχομαι στην ωραία συντροφιά για να εισάγω κενά δαιμόνια. Θέτω ένα ζήτημα που είναι πραγματικότητα όσο κι αν θέλουμε να μη το βλέπουμε. Ότι υπάρχει εμπόριο καρδερίνας και μάλιστα πολλαπλάσια αποδοτικό, για όσους το κάνουν (τους καταδικάζω όπως ποστάρισα παραπάνω, αλλά όμως αυτό συμβαίνει) από ότι το εμπόριο καναρινιών αυτό δεν μπορούμε να το κρύβουμε κάτω από το χαλί. Δεν συμφωνώ σε καμία περίτπωση με τα δίχτυα και γενικά με την αιχμαλωσία της άγριας καρδερίνας. Όμως αν θέλουμε να είμαστε αντικειμενικοί θα πρέπει και να παραδεχτούμε πως οι καρδερίνες που έχουμε κατάγονται (όπως πολύ σωστά λες) από προγόνους που πιάστηκαν από τη φύση και να παραδεχτούμε, επίσης, πως οι πειρασματισμοί που γίνονται με την παραγωγή υβριδιων είναι ουσιαστικά μετάλλαξη της αρχέγονης καρδερίνας κάτι το οποίο προσωπικά δεν με ενθουσιάζει. Στη φύση όντως μπορείς να απολαύσεις όχι μόνο το κελάδημα της καρδερίνας, αλλά και πολλά ακόμη πράγματα που δεν μπορείς να φανταστεί κανείς αν δεν τα βιώσει. Αλλά ποιος από μας μπορεί να σηκώνεται και να πετάγεται ως το θεσσαλικό κάμπο, ως τις εσχατιές της ελληνικής υπαίθρου για να απολαύσει το κελάδημα της καρδερίνας και μάλιστα για να βρει ακούσματα και φωνές που θα τον συνεγείρουν; Στην Πάτρα ζω κοντά στα Προσφυγικά και θυμάμαι πολλά χρόνια πίσω τους μικρασιάτες πρόσφυγες με τη δική τους ξεχωριστή κουλτούρα για την καρδερίνα, που κάθονταν με μεράκι ώρες ολόκληρες να φροντίζουν, να ακούνε και να δασκαλεύουν, με άλλους δασκάλους τις καρδερίνες τους. Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι ούτε από καρδερίνες "γενόσημα" γνώριζαν, ούτε σαδιστές (ας μου επιτραπεί η έκφραση) ήταν. Αγαπούσαν τις καρδερίνες τους όπως τις αγαπάμε εμείς κι ακόμη περισσότερο. Κι αυτοί ήταν που έμαθαν κι εμάς τους νεώτερους τα μυστικά τους, τις φωνές, τις παρτίδες κλπ. Έτσι σήμερα το να θέλει κάποιος να έχει μια καρδερίνα με άψογες φωνές, δεν νομίζω πως είναι εγωιστικό, είναι όπως ο εκτροφέας καναρινιών που ξεχωρίζει τα πουλιά του ανάλογα με τις φωνές τους. Άλλωστε και οι διαγωινσμοί που γίνονται από τους Συλλόγους των εκτροφέων τη φωνή δεν βαθμολογούν και βγάζουν αποτελέσματα;

----------


## jk21

τα καναρινια που εκπαιδευουμε σημερα φιλε μου ,ζουνε για αιωνες στην αιχμαλωσια και δεν παιρνουμε δασκαλους τους απο την φυση .ουτε και εγω ενθουσιαζομαι με ενεργειας κοντρα στη φυση οπως η παραγωγη μη γονιμων μουλων και ειναι γνωστο οτι ειμαι ξεκαθαρα εναντια στη συνεχιση αυτου του φαινομενου! διπλα ομως σε καθε μουλακι ηδη γεννημενο ,οπως και διπλα σε καθε καρδερινα ειτε γεννημενη στο κλουβι ωστε να βοηθησω στην αναπαραγωγη της μονο με πουλια εκτροφης ,οσο και διπλα σε καθε αγρια που το αφεντικο της θα προστρεξει στη βοηθεια μας ,δειχνοντας του το σωστο δρομο της επιστροφης στη φυση οταν το πουλακι γινει καλα ! γιατι δεν εχουμε δικαιωμα για την οποια ακουστικη μας τερψη να θετουμε σε κινδυνο την ζωη πουλιων που απο τη φυση τους ,οταν βρεθουν στην αιχμαλωσια ,ενα φυσικο παρασιτο σε ελεγχομενο πληθυσμο οταν ζουν στη φυση (κοκκιδια ) ,γιγαντωνεται λογω στρες μεσα τους και τα ξεσκιζει τα σωθικα 



στον τοπο μας υπαρχουν πολλες παραδοσεις .μια απο αυτες ηταν και ειναι και η συλληψη της καρδερινας ,ερχομενη στον τοπο κυριως απο τους προσφυγες της μικρας ασιας .και γω ειχα καρδερινα πιτσιρικας .την αγαπουσα .και κεινοι την αγαπουσαν .ποσοι απο αυτους ξερανε γιατι καθε τοσο φουσκωνανε τα πουλακια και πεθαινανε; ξερανε για κοκκιδια; δεν ξερανε .αν ξερανε θα το σταματουσαν! ολες οι παραδοσεις ειναι ιστορια αλλα ολες οι παραδοσεις δεν συνεχιζονται αιωνια ! μακαρι να σταθεροποιηθει πραγματικα η εκτροφη της καρδερινας και οταν αυτο γινει ,εδω θα ειμαι σαν ηλεκτρονικος με γνωσεις στην επεξεργασια ηχου να βοηθησω σε ηπιους και σωστους τροπους εκπαιδευσης .μεχρι τοτε θα ελπιζω ...

----------


## 11panos04

Τελειως φιλικα,αν η εικονα ειναι για να τρομαξει τα παιδια που δεν εχουν απλοχερα να πληρωσουν 80 και 100Ε για ενα πουλακι εκτροφης,το οποιο πιθανως κ να μη ''λεει'',να πω οτι εχω προσωπικα ενα απ τα πιο γερά στομάχια,κι αρεσκομαι να βλεπω βιντεο τετοιου συλ,στις ελευυθερες ωρες,πχ τις προαλλες εβλεπα βιοψια σε φλωρο για διαγνωση τριχομοναδας την ιδια ωρα που ετρωγα τοστ,ανετα.Κι αυτο με τα κοκκιδια τωρα Δημητρη....Ας μην ξεκινησει νεα θεωρια,σαν κι αυτες που ανα καιρους καταρριπτονται,οτι πουλι απ τη φυση,θα παθει κοκκιδια κ θα ψοφησει....Ας μην ξοδευαν τοσα φαρμακα οι εκτροφεις με τα εκτροφης,ιδιως τα μεητζορ,να δεις πόσα θα ''πηγαιναν'' στην καλυτερη απο κοκκιδια.Α,και κατι αλλο,για τα νεα ιδιως παιδια(νεοτερα απο εμενα σαφως στην ηλικια,αλλα κ στο χομπυ γενικοτερα)...η φραση ''εχει κοκκιδια,κολλησε κοκκιδια,επθε κοκκιδια'',ειναι ολες λαθος,μαλιστα,ακριβως , λαθος και μαλιστα τεραστιων διαστασεων.Τα κοκκιδια υπαρχουν σε καθε πουλι κ σε λογικα επιπεδα ειναι απαραιτητα σε καθε πουλι,ιδιως στα αγρια,που εχουν να αντιπαλεψουν βασανα χιλια,γεννιουνται μ αυτα,ζουν μ αυτα,πεθαινουν μ αυτα.Οταν υπαρχει καποια αιτια,πχ στρες,αποτομες αλλαγες κλπ,αυτα τα κοκκιδια,που τα ακουγαμε κ πηγαινε η ψυχη μας στην κούλουρη,αυξανονται,προκαλ  ωντας αναταραχη στον οργανισμο,και τοτε υπαρχει προβλημα,γι αυτο πρεπει πρωτα να μειωθουν δραστικα,με καποιο μπαικοξ ή τκκ και να επανελθουν στα φυσιολογικα επιπεδα με καποιο προβιοτικο(γι αυτο μετα απο τετοιες θεραπειες ερχεται καπακι πολυβιταμινη κ προβιοτικο,ή προληπτικα να ελεγχονται με καποιο εσβ3.Ολα τα πουλια μπορουν να παρουσιασουν εξαρση των κοκκιδιων,κι εγω περισυ καναρα μου το εκανε,πανω στην πτερορροια,αμεσως μετα απο τη γέννα,ειδα ολα τα συμπτωματα,το συζητησα,την ειδε φιλος εκτροφεας απο κοντα κ με μια γρηγορη αναζητηση στο νετ κ για αλλαγες στις κουτσουλιες,πραγματι,ητανν κοκκιδια,με μια θεραπεια λιγων ημερων με εσβ3 ηταν σα να μη συνεβη.Ας ειμαστε λιγο πιο προσεκτικοι θελω να πω στο μελλον με το τί προτεινουμε ή αποθαρρυνουμε σε καποιον να κανει.Το να προσπαθουμε να του δημιουργησουμε τον τρομο και το διαρκη φοβο των κοκκιδιων ή χιλιων αλλων,ποου καραδωκει εξω απ την πορτα,ιδιως οταν δεν ειναι ετσι παντα,για να υποστηριξουμε μια θεση σε ενα θεμα,νομιζω δεν ειναι θεμιτο...

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

ας τα παρουμε ενα ενα με την σειρα : 

ειχα αναφερει και μαλλον δεν διαβασες καλα για να λες οτι δεν τα λεω σωστα ..

<< γιατι δεν εχουμε δικαιωμα για την οποια ακουστικη μας τερψη να θετουμε σε κινδυνο την ζωη πουλιων που απο τη φυση τους ,οταν βρεθουν στην αιχμαλωσια ,ενα φυσικο παρασιτο σε ελεγχομενο πληθυσμο οταν ζουν στη φυση (κοκκιδια ) ,γιγαντωνεται λογω στρες μεσα τους και τα ξεσκιζει τα σωθικα  >>


δεν μιλω και εγω για φυσιολογικη πανιδα σε ισορροπια στη φυση ,που λογω στρες στο κλουβι γιγαντωνεται; που λοιπον λες οτι αδικα φοβιζω τον κοσμο ενω στην ουσια συμφωνεις; 

λες οτι και τα πουλια εκτροφης εχουν κοκκιδια . σαφως εχουν σε ελεγχομενο βαθμο σχεδον ολα τα ιθαγενη ακομα και τα εκτροφης και σε πολλα που δεν εχουν ηρεμο χαρακτηρα μπορει να αυξηθουν επισης λογω στρες .για πες μου ,ποσο % πιασμενα εχουν ηρεμο χαρακτηρα που αποδεχεται την αιχμαλωσια και ποσο % τα εκτροφης; αν αυτο το ποσοστο ειναι μεγαλο και στα εκτροφης και βλεπεις πολλα απο αυτα να χτυπιουνται στα καγκελα τοτε νομιζω δεν εχει νοημα και η συνεχιση μια τετοιας εκτροφης .θεωρεις οτι πρεπει να σταματησει μια τετοια εκτροφη αφου τα πουλια δεν κοινονικοποιουνται ή τελικα κοινονικοποιουνται και σαφως εχουν μικροτερη επιδραση απο το στρες της αιχμαλωσιας και δεν αυξανεται για αυτο τον λογο τα κοκκιδια τους; γιατι για αλλους λογους πχ την συγκατοικηση με πιασμενα που πραττουν πολλοι εκτροφεις (ή μηπως δεν συμβαινει ; ) μπορει καλιστα και σε αυτα να αυξηθουν απο επιμολυνση αλλα υπαρχει η διαφορα αντιστοιχη στο να εισαι ενεργητικος και παθητικος καπνιστης .γιατι απλα ειναι ενα ακομη λαθος των εκτροφεων ( η εισαγωγη εστω και λιγων νεων πουλιων απο τη φυση ) οπως λαθος ειναι και η προληπτικη συνεχης χρηση κοκκιδιοστατικων ,οχι γιατι το λεω εγω αλλα γιατι το λενε ερευνες και πολυ γνωστοι πτηνιατροι της ιταλιας και μαλιστα στο χωρο εκτροφης της καρδερινας 

Ενάντια στην άσκοπη χρήση κοκκιδιοστατικών χωρίς οδηγία κτηνιάτρου....

αλλα μαλλον δεν διαβασες ουτε αυτο το θεμα ....

επισης να γνωριζεις οτι πολλα πουλια εκτροφης απο τη συνεχη χρηση κοκκιδιοστατικων ειναι γεματα μυκητες ,που η υπαρκξη τους δημιουργει και ηπιες δευτερογενεις μικροβιακες λοιμωξεις που αυτες χτυπουν προσωρινα πολλες φορες τα κοκκιδιοστατικα ,γιατι αν δεν το γνωριζεις τα κοκκιδιοστατικα τυπου esb3 δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο καποιο παλιο ειδος αντιβιωσης (σουλφοναμιδες ) που εχει και εξασθενημενη αλλα υπαρχουσα βακτηριοστατικη δραση .εκει να βρεις και την απαντηση στο προβλημα της δικιας σου καναρας 

να γνωριζεις επισης οτι ενα πουλι εκτροφης , δεν παιρνει με το dna κοκκιδια απο τους γονεις του αν αυτοι ειναι γεννημενοι στη φυση ,αρα και φορεις αλλα τα παιρνει στην πορεια αν στο κλουβι υπαρχουν βρωμικες συνθηκες και τρωει τις κουτσουλιες αρα και τις ωοκυστες .τα κοκκιδια δεν βρισκονται στο σαλιο των γονιων αν δεν βρεθουν εκει μεσα απο επαφη του στοματος τους με τις κουτσουλιες .πολυ μικροτερες ειναι οι πιθανοτητες να εχει ενα μικρο κοκκιδια απο τους γονεις αν και εκεινοι ειναι πουλια εκτροφης και δεν ζουσανε σε μολυσμενο περιβαλλον ή μαζι με πιασμενα .το προβλημα των κοκκιδιων ανετα τιθασευεται ,αρκει καποια κολλημενα μυαλα που δεν κανουν διχως εισαγωγη νεων πιασμενων πουλιων στην εκτροφη τους και χωρις καταχρηση φαρμακων ,να αλλαξουν μυαλα !!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Προσωπικά μιας και είμαι πολύ νέος στο hobie και σίγουρα η γνώσεις μου είναι ακόμα πολύ μικρές, θα πω μόνο το εξής... Θα πω κάτι που είδα με τα μάτια μου και αν μετράει καλός...

Πριν περίπου 1 μήνα βρέθηκα σε ένα σπίτι για λόγους επαγγελματικούς... Είδα εκεί μια κλούβα 1χ1 με περίπου 40-45 καρδερίνες πιασμένες να χτυπιούνται πάνω στα κάγκελα κυριολεκτικά... και πιστέψτε με δεν είχα λόγια γιάυτό που αντίκρισα !! Πήρα το θάρρος και του....την είπα εν μέρει... Καλά του λέω φίλε μου πιασμένα από την φύση είναι όλα αυτά ??? και η απαντήσει του ?? Φίλε μου έχω 5 παιδιά μικρά να μεγαλώσω....και αν θέλεις πάρε όσες θέλεις...βάλε μέσα το χέρι σου και διάλεξε μόνος σου...3 ευρώ το πουλάκι !!! Του λέω.. φίλε μου τσάμπα να μου της δώσεις όλες δεν της θέλω πιασμένες !! 

Τη να του πεις.....*  ::

----------


## vag21

που να κανεις μια βολτα στο σχιστο (παζαρι που γινετε καθε κυριακη)φιλε αλεξανδρε.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Είδα ένα βίντεο στο youtube Βαγγέλη....... όπως και κάποια άλλα με πιάσιμο στην ύπαιθρο.... έλεος...*

----------

